
After three years of decline, carbon emissions rose sharply in the US in 2018 - makerofspoons
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/08/politics/us-carbon-emissions-rise-2018/index.html
======
ryanmercer
Sigh. I bet worldwide we end up being 2-3% up. Few more years and we'll be at
40 gigatons a year and IIRC forests only sequester about 2.5 annually, seaweed
and kelp less. We're probably producing close to 6x what is currently
sequestered annually and losing the capacity for uptake that we have daily by
ocean acidification, damage to seaweed and kelp forests, clear-cutting forests
etc.

